# Grand tributary



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Got these 4 in an hour n a half on minnows. Took my brother and dad later they weren't as lucky. Some guy was whining that we had kept them. Oh well if he doesn't like it he can write the state an get bag limit dropped to zero. Lol. Best day we've had in a while. Sizes were: 28.25,27.5,25.25,23. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice!
The only reason I don't keep 'em there is I'm too lazy to lug them all the way up the dang hill.


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

very nice catches.... I take it you were in kellogg? 
hey creek what hill are you taling about? i fish there all the time and I cant think of where your talking about?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I know where he's thinking of but thats not a pic from there.By the way last count on the improved stairs is 89. Give or take a few I was pretty wozie by the top.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Helen Hazen by mud line. All others this year has been chagrin. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah i knew it was helen hazen. but what is the mud line? when i go there i fish big creek, dont fish kellogg to much. well anyways nice catches


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

mud line is where the creek enters the river and clear water from the creek meets the muddy water from the main river,never had much luck myself fishing it but I know some guys swear by it. Must be a specific technique to doing it.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

ldrjay said:


> Got these 4 in an hour n a half on minnows. *Took my brother and dad later they weren't as lucky. Some guy was whining that we had kept them*. Oh well if he doesn't like it he can write the state an get bag limit dropped to zero. Lol. Best day we've had in a while. Sizes were: 28.25,27.5,25.25,23.


He could have been whining since you _may_ have exceeded your possession limit. I can only go by your statement (I wasn't there), but catching four personally and putting two on a stringer for someone else is still counted as an individual being two fish over the possession limit. If you want proof, go to the Sandusky or Maumee river and catch more than your four walleye, putting the over limit fish on someone else's stringer - you will leave with a lighter wallet and an empty stringer. I have personally witnessed the law ticketing someone who was catching steelhead past the two on his stringer, giving them away to others. He left with a lighter wallet. I don't see the harm since you were all fishing and hopefully would use the fish for dinner, but the law is the law and you never know if the guy (or lady) fishing next to you is there to enforce it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Steel Cranium said:


> He could have been whining since you _may_ have exceeded your possession limit. I can only go by your statement (I wasn't there), but catching four personally and putting two on a stringer for someone else is still counted as an individual being two fish over the possession limit. If you want proof, go to the Sandusky or Maumee river and catch more than your four walleye, putting the over limit fish on someone else's stringer - you will leave with a lighter wallet and an empty stringer. I have personally witnessed the law ticketing someone who was catching steelhead past the two on his stringer, giving them away to others. He left with a lighter wallet. I don't see the harm since you were all fishing and hopefully would use the fish for dinner, but the law is the law and you never know if the guy (or lady) fishing next to you is there to enforce it.


I read it as he and a buddy caught the fish and he had such a good day he went home and got his brother and dad to try their luck at his hotspot. By then the fish had moved. But your intepretation may be correct and mine wrong.


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Once I saw two guys, each holding their two fish, on two separate stringers, I did not worry about it. 

Although your post is correct, since there is room for interpretation on the original post, you may have ruffled your own feathers. 

Relax, Let it go, and go catch some fish., Im heading out tomorrow.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm happy you had a good day, could care less that you keep what you catch, but I gotta ask......if the day was so good, why post the spot on here? Anyone who has fished in Lake County knows that spot, which has about 100 feet of fishable water when that river is blown. I may get ruffled here a little more than some because it's pretty much on my street. I have private water I fish so I don't care, but I just gotta ask?  Could have taken pics of fish on stringers at home


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

ldrjay said:


> Some guy was whining that we had kept them.


Steel Cranium, I'm not sure where you are coming from. If you would have read the "WE" kept them and the "best day WE'VE had in a while" parts you probably would have not assumed he was fishing alone or that he hung a couple on someone else stringer. If you were only "going by his statement" as you indicate, I see no where that you might find a base for that assumption. Looking for guilt where no apparent guilt exists.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> Steel Cranium, I'm not sure where you are coming from. If you would have read the "WE" kept them and the "best day WE'VE had in a while" parts you probably would have not assumed he was fishing alone or that he hung a couple on someone else stringer. If you were only "going by his statement" as you indicate, I see no where that you might find a base for that assumption. Looking for guilt where no apparent guilt exists.


I guess it all depends on who caught the fish. If only one guy was catching then that is the problem. If not then no problem. Now, if on the return trip with his family he(OP) kept more, then that would be a problem also.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol stop looking for me breaking the law I know it and enforce it. I'll break it down to kill the doubt. Buddy caught one. I caught one . Buddy caught second. I caught second. We left. I came back with dad and brother. I DID NOT fish on return trip. Why take picture there oh I don't know I got excited. Caught my biggest steelhead ever. To all people that assumed I was doing the right thing thank you. As a former soldier of the army I have integrity. To those that want to assume I was doing something wrong. Well you know what to do. Lol go find someone who is wrong and......... fix it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

ldrjay said:


> Lol stop looking for me breaking the law I know it and enforce it. I'll break it down to kill the doubt. Buddy caught one. I caught one . Buddy caught second. I caught second. We left. I came back with dad and brother. I DID NOT fish on return trip. Why take picture there oh I don't know I got excited. Caught my biggest steelhead ever. To all people that assumed I was doing the right thing thank you. As a former soldier of the army I have integrity. To those that want to assume I was doing something wrong. Well you know what to do. Lol go find someone who is wrong and......... fix it.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Well...I think that clears that up....LOL. I was just bummed I had to turn my monitor on its side to view the pics... . Nice fish man...Congrats!!!!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh by the way I do eat them. Why catch it and risk killing it when I can have a for sure kinda free meal or two? And let me tell you what Apple smoked trout was grey been eating those fish for days now. Yum yum. Just curious why do the fly guys have an I'm better attitude? Not all but most. Do they get bent outta shape when someone keeps limits of walleye or perch? Lol probably not.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice catch guys.....looks like that hole is fished out....lol


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

ldrjay said:


> Oh by the way I do eat them. Why catch it and risk killing it when I can have a for sure kinda free meal or two? And let me tell you what Apple smoked trout was grey been eating those fish for days now. Yum yum. Just curious why do the fly guys have an I'm better attitude? Not all but most. Do they get bent outta shape when someone keeps limits of walleye or perch? Lol probably not.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 hey good catch and good eating, heck i bet the guys crying about keeping a few fish wouldn,t go to the n.e. marinas on a busy weekend and tell the charter captains to quit keeping steelies, they probaly would get thumped in the head..kill em n grill em......


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Come to think about it ill net those whiners lose sleep when steel limit goes to 5. Lol the state says I can keep x amount of fish so if I get em I eat em. Don't like it don't fish. Funny thing was couple more got picked out of that hole that day. I kept telling guys what worked and offered my minnows. If they bite I'll share info. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

speak your mind.......................... way to go. go and catch some more. you pay $19 a year to fish, and there is a limit you can take, if you didnt keep them, someone else would have


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I also agree no shame in eating what you catch. Sometimes I think some of these guys get a little too serious, it is a put and take fishery after all. I know a small percentage do have a sucessfull spawn but c'mon we all know they have to be stocked so whats the big deal in eating a few?Keep on keeping on!


----------



## bucknuts05 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice catch Guys!! I'm a fly guy I always keep a few every year. I've got a smoker and I like to use it. Also... are there any "secret spots" left? This week that stream will be a walking orvis catalog. I stopped fishing there years ago because of this. thanks


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

MuskieJim said:


> why post the spot on here? Anyone who has fished in Lake County knows that spot,


Just curious, what do you guys think?, anyone who can recognize the spot from the photo already knows the spot. So does posting the photo really cause any harm? Can someone who has never been there and has no idea what it looks like find the spot from this photo? Personally there was nothing in this photo that made me think that the fishing there is particularly good. There are a few fish everywhere right now, a couple on a stringer doesn't say much about the spot.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

brodg said:


> Just curious, what do you guys think?, anyone who can recognize the spot from the photo already knows the spot. So does posting the photo really cause any harm? Can someone who has never been there and has no idea what it looks like find the spot from this photo? Personally there was nothing in this photo that made me think that the fishing there is particularly good. There are a few fish everywhere right now, a couple on a stringer doesn't say much about the spot.


Yeah ur right good point Brodg if u never saw it how ya know? Steelheaders are way to paranoid I love catchin steel but people are getting crazy


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

snag said:


> hey good catch and good eating, heck i bet the guys crying about keeping a few fish wouldn,t go to the n.e. marinas on a busy weekend and tell the charter captains to quit keeping steelies, they probaly would get thumped in the head..kill em n grill em......


Right on snag! That's a funny image! Seriously though, regarding keeping steelhead. It is non-sense for anyone to worry about keeping steelhead in most Ohio lake Erie tributaries including the one being talked about here. They stock more every year. With steelhead runs being so inconsistent it would be impossible to notice a difference even in that small trib. There are some places that hold entirely wild steelhead in our state that aren't even of the manistee bloodlines that I wish they would consider protecting, but then again maybe the strategy is its better not to name those streams in the regs because when I fish there I rarely if ever see anyone one else fishing and I'm sure the DOW knows this as well


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I don't see those whiners hovering over the walleye and perch nets on erie picking out every steelhead that gets trapped in them either. We lose thousands to this every year.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

those guys should show up when they dump the smolt every year to stop everyone from fishing.I bet one out of five caught die from stress or misshandling and man I've seen alot caught aftyer a recent dump!


----------

